# woodchucks



## trapper_carl123 (Mar 20, 2001)

boehr what are the rules regarding trapping woodchucks? can i just set a conibear over the hole?what liscences do i need? can i trap on public land? thanks  carl


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I think we touched a little bit about this before. You must have a valid fur harvester license to trap badger, bobcat, fisher, fox, coyote, muskrat beaver, otter, skunk or opossum. No where does it say you may trap woodchuck. Now you can hunt with a small game license, woodchuck, skunk etc. Remember hunting is with a gun, trapping is with traps. Now if you have a problem with woodchucks on private property nobody will bother you if you have a trap out for a woodchuck on private property causing some kind of damage because they are open year around. So, that takes away using a trap for woodchuck on public property and restricts you to hunting woodchuck only on public property. You need to remember something else too, especially at this time of year with all the other critters, including your neighbors dogs, cats, and kids running around, especially talking conibear traps.

Unless you are taking care of a damage problem with the traps, hunt them only.


----------



## trapper_carl123 (Mar 20, 2001)

so unless there doing damage i can't trap them? 
that figures.


----------



## trapper_carl123 (Mar 20, 2001)

is digging a hole doing damage? or does it have to be in a crop field or cow pasture? i have been setting a piece of plywood over the hole then when the woodchuck digs under it i lift up the plywood and set the conibear underneath it.to avoid dogs.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Digging a hole can be damage or nuisance. Damage and nuisance can be a lot of different things. If you want my opinion if something is damage your going to have to tell me what they are doing and why it is damage to you. Is it damage or are you solely doing it for your own benefit, whatever that benefit is to you? It's very difficult to properly answer open ended questions. The what if's and because's always seem to come up after the answer if I do. So your going to have to get specific in which case I will be specific back.


----------



## Mtnman198 (Jan 5, 2001)

boehr,
I do alot of trapping for farmers in agr. fields with only a small game license. From what I can gather this seems to be okay, am I correct?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No, if your trapping you need a furharvester license.


----------



## Mtnman198 (Jan 5, 2001)

thanks boehr, you may have saved my pelt,I have not used a furharvesters before but won't be caught without it now.


----------



## Mtnman198 (Jan 5, 2001)

do you have to have identification on your traps, is there any rule on how many you can run?


----------



## trapper_carl123 (Mar 20, 2001)

all traps have to be tagged.there is no limit on the amount you can set for most species but they should be able to be checked within a day.
boehr i was planning on trapping woodchucks for farmers to gain permission to trap in the fall.(and to make coyote bait). this would be on private land. 
carl


----------

